# Object mit Hilfe eines Class-Objectes instanzieren



## Illuminatus (30. Dez 2006)

Hi,
ich habe ein Object 

```
Class klasse = ClassLoader.getSystemClassLoader().loadClass("JLabel"); //JLabel ist nur ein Beispiel
```
und ich möchte, dass ein zweites Object, als Obejct der Klasse, die das erste Object repräsentatiert, instanziert wird!
Zum Beispiel:

```
Object object = new Jlabel(); //Wenn "klasse" ein JLabel repräsentatiert!
```
oder

```
Object object = new JButton(); 
/**Wenn das Object klasse so instanziert wurde:
Class klasse = ClassLoader.getSystemClassLoader().loadClass("JButton");*/
```
Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem.
Ich weiß, dass das irendwie geht, denn ich hab als ich was ganz anderes im iNet gesucht hab das schon mal gesehen, finde die Siete aber nicht wieder!
MfG
Illuminatus[/code]


----------



## Beni (30. Dez 2006)

Hier nach der Klasse "Class" suchen, und dann die Methode "newInstance" suchen :wink:


----------



## Illuminatus0301 (22. Jan 2007)

Ja, aber wenn ich aus einer Datei den Klassennamen erst auslese, dann weiß ich beim Programmieren ja noch nicht, welche Klasse es sein wird.


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jan 2007)

myObject.getClass?


----------

